# 65 accessory codes



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey, my documented 65 coupe is considered by some as a "plain jane". well, i love her and like it that way. as long as shes got a 389 and a m20 im good to go. besides, back in the day these awsome machines were bought to go fast. not cruise around in luxury. my trim tag has only two accesories, 2B and 5N. ive read that 5N designates the gto option on 64-65 only, but ive seen many documented 64-65 gtos without the 5N. maybe some assembly plants used it and others did not. the 2B i think indicates am push button radio. dont know. she did however come with power steering, saf-t-track rear, deluxe steering wheel, besides the standard gto package. does anyone have any information on accesory codes?...rickm


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The performance years online forums has all your answers and then some. There are original GM factory workers on that forum, and a lot of Pontiac scholars and original owners. There are entire threads on trim tags. Also, if you order the PHS docs for your car, you'll know exactly what it came with. When I got mine a few years ago, I was shocked that my own '65 didn't come with power steering or a side view mirror (they'd been added in the '60's or '70's.....and I had owned the car about 25 years at that point!) Good luck...........


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

I will agree with geeteeoguy, get the PHS so you will know all that the car came with and it will help to answer questions you may have about the car.
The PONT and KAN did come with the 5N(GTO option) code and the 2B code should be for Dearborn,floor shift,heavy duty 3-speed trans.
You will also fine out that not all things are set in stone. My car, as with many other KAN cars has codes that do not match your average GTO book.
You will enjoy the car, the GTO is a great machine, Have fun


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks for relply. my 65 is documented by phs but you still cant tell what the acc. codes on the tag mean. only what your car came with. ive owned this car for 5 years. my first was a 64 real royal bobcat at age 18. rickm.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

rickm said:


> thanks for relply. my 65 is documented by phs but you still cant tell what the acc. codes on the tag mean. only what your car came with. ive owned this car for 5 years. my first was a 64 real royal bobcat at age 18. rickm.


Randy ~~ 05GTO will know.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

rickm said:


> thanks for relply. my 65 is documented by phs but you still cant tell what the acc. codes on the tag mean. only what your car came with. ive owned this car for 5 years. my first was a 64 real royal bobcat at age 18. rickm.


SIXT5GTO answered your question pertaining to the group option and codes on your tag:

5N - GTO
2B - floor mounted 3-speed syncho-trans

Here's a list of the Group options and codes:
Decoding the Tags

You mentioned you have power steering etc. Those codes wont be on your tag. I have a manual that lists those codes:
Power steering - 501
Push button radio w/manual antenna - 392
And so on.........


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks again for your reply and your answer to the 2B acc. code. my car was built at the kansas city plant and DID roll off the assembly line with the 3 speed manual trans. the m20 was added later. im not a novice to livin n lovin 64-65 gtos, just personal computers. thats why youve never seen me post on this website before. my first gto was a true 64 royal bobcat hardtop that i paid 600.00 for at age 18. ill be 53 next month. i do all the mechanics on my car unless i need machine shop work or body work. looking forward to talkin 64-65 gtos with you. i like this website. rickm


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

welcome to the site my 65 is a plain jane gto also lots of info here have fun !!
by the way u need to get some pics up


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks, how has your rear tailpanel held up thru the years up in your neck of the woods? much pitting?


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

not bad the lh tail light bezel is pitted some but the car dosent sit outside maybe 1 month since i bought in oct 84 before that it lived in fresno


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i have two panels. one alot nicer then the other. im repainting the nice one now. had to tape it by hand. what a bitch! took me about 9 hours just tapeing it.should come out nice. my gto is never kept outside either, but the northeast is hell on potmetal.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

your probably gonna laugh but i havent fiqured out how to do that yet. my neighbors gonna help me. then ill post some pics.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The tailpanel on my '65 is original, but not repainted (yet) or pitted. I've re-painted the ribbed section of center consoles on these cars by spraying on the paint, and just taking a damp sponge or tack rag and swiping it across the top of the ribs. Works great, and no masking. Also, you can carefully apply a little Vaseline to the tops of the chrome ribs, so the paint won't stick, and wipe it right off. I've never masked any of these types of parts....too much work! The right paint is made by SMS, and it's called "Trim Black".


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

that sounds like a good method of painting the panel. saves alot of time. i already spent a day tapeing it. i havent sprayed it yet, but i know its gonna have to be a real light coat of paint. thanks.


----------

